# Need to find guitar lessons in Toronto!!!



## Shorts_Mike (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi everybody! You guys have never steered me wrong, so I was wondering if you could direct me to a really good (electric) guitar teacher in the Toronto area. I live in Scarborough, but can travel. I play a lot of nirvana, tool, getting in to some Pearl Jam, and would definitely like to get into some Hendrix and more RHCP. Suggestions please!

BTW, been playing for 7 months now. Baby, I know.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

check your PMs


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is some direction that some have appreciated. I hope it is beneficial to you.

*How To Choose a Good Guitar Instructor*

Do not look for a guitar teacher at a music store. Music stores are mainly interested in selling equipment. They likely have first rate equipment and second rate teachers. There is the odd exception where an instructor will rent space within a music shop and has no other ties to the music store. Go to a music studio, where their first concern is teaching. They will likely have first rate teachers and some even sell second rate equipment.

Here are some questions you should ask.

1) How long have you been teaching?
2) How many students do you presently have?
3) How many of your students have been with you over one year?
4) Ask for two or three references.
5) What structure do you use for teaching?
6) Do you teach your students to read music?
7) What types of music do you teach?
8) How much do you charge and what are the lengths of your lessons?

Numbers 5 and 6 are, in my opinion, the most important.

Also, don't be afraid to ask questions! You are the one paying for them and you deserve to get the best teacher you can for your money. Lessons are not cheap!

Here is a second source you may be interested in. It is a well thought out and well structured course.

Guitar Lessons on DVD, Learn Guitar at Home - Instructional DVD Programs by Legacy Learning Systems | Bringing Personal Dreams Within Reach


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

another extremely set of important things would be: 

if you learn faster or slower than they anticipate are they willing to adapt to these changes relatively quickly? 

would you be able to get along with the teacher?

as flipflopfly pointed out, we're not cheap, and the worst thing to do is take lessons from a teacher who isn't doing things for you. while I may be getting paid, I also want to make sure that I'm teaching someone that is going to like me well enough to want more lessons as well as be able to learn with my methods. my reasons are entirely selfish. . . I don't want anybody giving me bad press, it's hard enough to obtain and keep students. this job would get exponentially harder if I had to divert energy to living down a bad reputation on top of everything else. I also refuse to be the reason that a guitarist will do one of the following: 

decide that they're going to teach themselves (in the "negative" way, painting guitar teachers and their knowledge in a bad light) 
close their minds off to musical avenues that they would've explored if they had a better introduction 

and the worst one . . deciding NOT to bother learning and to not play a guitar. I've heard enough stories about mediocre teachers causing problems and I will do whatever I can to make sure I don't fall under that category. I'm not saying I'm a one size fits all teacher either . . nor would I want to be. as much as I wouldn't like seeing a potential student get lessons from someone else, I don't want any of the above list to be validated


----------

